# Porter Cable bits



## beretta (Oct 3, 2013)

I would really like to know how others feel about Porter Cable bits. I recently had the opportunity to purchase a lot of 85 never used bits. I ran a few with really clean cuts. But I am really interested in what their longevity may be if you have ever had experience with these bits.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Kerry, if they cut clean they are good bits. The poor ones usually don't cut clean or last. I'm glad to hear what you report, I bought a bunch last winter on ebay cheap but I haven't had a chance to use any yet. The carbide on them is thick which is also a good sign.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kerry, PC bits are average name brand quality. They will cut well out of the package but under heavy use they will dull up much faster than one of the premium bits. Since they are usually priced less than most retail bits I have acquired a few and have no complaints with them.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

PC like most brands outsource the manufacture of small components. The PC people in TN are very nice and in the testing lab you see bits of all makes. The longevity will be longer if they are carbide, of which there are many alloys and the reason carbide bits have many prices. HSS is OK for the occasional use but like Mike said it it will dull faster so when you find the handful that you use most often replace these with high-end carbide, while the other 75 or so gather dust.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## beretta (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. All are carbide bits and I never gave it a thought when I purchased them that they may not be carbide. I guess I was lucky. I did a few test cuts since I posted and was somewhat disappointed with across the grain cuts. They work quite well following grain but they cannot hold a candle to my Kantana bits for cross cuts. Granted these are difficult at best.


----------

